# Sticky  How to find drivers



## BCCOMP

*Re: Unknown driver. How-to...*

HI:wave:,


*"How to find drivers"​*
Finding drivers is NOT any easy task.

You can pay for a program like *Driver Detective*, but why pay for it?

Run a Program like *Everest*
*Everest* will produce a report that will list all *hardware ID's *on your computer. The report is very detailed and can be confusing to read if you do not know what to look for. Errors in the *Device Manager* will usually show up in Everest as *Unknown* or *Other Devices*.

Or the "*back door*" way

For the sake of argument I will use a *laptop* with an *Intel Chipset* and *XP* for an Operating System
(*Although it is important to always have the exact make and model of the computer you are working on*).

When it comes to *ID* an *Unknow Device* or *Other Device *the most important info you need is the *PCI\VEN_####&DEV_#### *(# = *number*). You may come across other types of error numbers (ACPI, USB PID's etc), but I will limit this post to just *PCI* devices. 
*PCI* = PCI Device (Not necessarily a device in a PCI slot)
*VEN* = VENDOR or the manufacture of the Device
*DEV* = Type of Device

*Everest* will give you these numbers, but so will th *OS* (Operating system).

Open the *Device Manager*
*Right* Click on the Device in question
*Properties*
*Details* Tab

In *XP* the *VEN_ #### and DEV_#### *is located under *Device Instance ID*
In *Vista* and* Win7 *the *VEN_ #### and DEV_#### *is located under *Hardware ID*

Once you have the *PCI\VEN_####&DEV_#### *, the search is on!

*NOTE: You must find not only the exact VEN_#### and DEV_#### that matches your number, but it also has to match your operating system!*

There are millions of these numbers, but there is hope and several ways to narrow down the device (or driver). I will use this number for an example: *pci\ven_8086&dev_2792*

A quick Google Search of *pci\ven_8086&dev_2792* will give you several hits.
*Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family Device *
The *key* words here are *Intel* and *915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family Device * 
(You may find an exact hit as this number is an easy one, but I am going to take you through this one step at a time).

We know from this info it is an Intel (*VEN* or VENDOR) and the device (*DEV* or Device) has to do with the *915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family *, but it does not specify what the device is *exactly*. 

Is it the *Chipset Driver* or the *Graphics Card driver* (Graphics Cards do have chipsets, just like most devices):4-dontkno?
So we know who the *vendor* (Intel) is but not sure what the device is?

If you go to *Intel* you may have to search all over and download alot of drivers to find one that matches your number (*pci\ven_8086&dev_2792 *). But thanks to data bases it makes it a little easier. Use of *Data Bases *is not 100% though.
The *Data Base* I use is:
http://www.pcidatabase.com/
When you go here a window will open
Input both the *VEN####* (Vender) and the *DEV####* (Device)
For the pci\ven_*8086*&dev_*2792* the results would be:
http://www.pcidatabase.com/search.php?device_search_str=2792&device_search=Search

Yes, it is the same info as your Google Search:
*Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family Device *

But click on the *Intel* link to the right and you will end up with a very *LONG* list of *DEVICE ID*:
http://www.pcidatabase.com/vendor_details.php?id=1302
If you scroll through the list (its to bad the are not in numerical order) you will end up with this:
*0x2792* 
*Chip Number*: Mobile 82915GLx/x/x 
*Chip Description*: Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS/, 910GML Express Chipset Family 
*Notes*: Use Mobile *915* drivers from Intel.com (sometimes you may get a direct link, but even the "*Note*" (Hint) helps)

Another Google Search of the *Chipset Number*: Mobile 82*915*GL comes up with: (*google* *intel mobile 82915gl*)
http://www.intel.com/design/chipsets/datashts/301467.htm
(You may have several hits, so you may have to search a little)
THE RESULTS SHOULD BE 
For the Intel® 82915G/82915GV/82915GL/82910GL *Graphics* and *Memory Controller Hub* (GMCH) and Intel® 82915P/82915PL Memory Controller Hub (MCH) 

So, we now know that *pci\ven_8086&dev_2792* is an Intel® 82915G/82915GV/82915GL/82910GL *Graphics* and *Memory Controller Hub*
Basically a *Graphics* Driver

So now you go look for a *graphics* driver for a *Mobile Intel 82915GV/82915GL/82910GL Chipset*, but guess what you will not find it on the Intel site. 
Thought you had it 
You probably forgot you have a:
*Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family Device *, 

Intel uses the *82* (*82*915GV) to identify it is a graphic driver on *some* chipsets (*but I wasn't going to let you go that easy*:laugh, so you have to look for the *graphics* driver for a *Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML* chipset.

If you go to *Intel* *Support* and input the info:
*Graphics
Laptop graphics controller (remember we are working on a Laptop)
Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family 
XP (our operating system)
Drivers*

You have you should end up with:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...et+Family&ProdId=1862&LineId=1101&FamilyId=39
I am using the ZIP driver:
*Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Windows* XP (zip)*
Once you have the driver and want to confirm it is correct, there is a way to do it. Remember the VEN_*####* and DEV_*####* *MUST MATCH* along with the OS (Operating System):

Download the driver and extract the driver you a folder
Open the folder and depending on the driver you should find the *inf.* file or sometimes the Device Code (*VEN_#### and DEV_####) *is in the Setup file.
In this case the *pci\ven_8086&dev_2792* number is located in the *Graphics* (sub-folder)>*igxp32* (see attachment)

I hope you enjoy.
Bill:grin:


----------

